# Spaghetti Squash



## GB (Aug 30, 2004)

I bought a spaghetti squash yesterday and plan on making it tonight, but I have never cooked one so I am looking for suggestions how how to cook and prepare it. Should I cook it in the microwave or would the oven be better? How long (roughly as I know it will depend) do I nuke it/bake it? Can you do it on the grill? I was thinking of just tossing it with some butter or maybe even brown butter, but I was also thinking of using it like regular spaghetti and serving it with some bolognese sauce. Any input would be welcome! Thanks


----------



## Raine (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/features/featuring/spagsquash.html


----------



## Raine (Aug 30, 2004)

Spaghetti Squash Bake

A spaghetti squash recipe with ground beef. 
INGREDIENTS:

1 small spaghetti squash
1/2 cup water
1 pound ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper
1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
1 clove garlic, minced
1 can (14.5 ounces) diced tomatoes with liquid
1/2 teaspoon leaf oregano
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
PREPARATION:

Cut spaghetti squash in half lengthwise and scoop out seeds. Place spaghetti squash, cut side down, in a baking dish; add water to the baking dish. Cover and bake spaghetti squash in a 375° oven for about 30 minutes, or until the spaghetti squash is tender and easily pierced with a fork. 
When cool enough to handle, scoop out squash, separating strands with a fork. In a large skillet, cook the beef, onion, red and green pepper and garlic until meat is browned and vegetables are tender. Drain off fat; add tomatoes, oregano, salt, pepper and squash. Continue to cook and stir for about 2 minutes, or until liquid is absorbed. Transfer mixture to an ungreased 1 1/2-quart casserole; stir in 1 1/2 cups of shredded Cheddar cheese. Bake uncovered at 350° for 25 minutes. Sprinkle spaghetti squash with the remaining 1 cup of Cheddar cheese and cook for 5 minutes longer, or until cheese is melted.
Spaghetti squash recipe serves 4 to 6.


----------



## Raine (Aug 30, 2004)

SIRLOIN STUFFED SPAGHETTI SQUASH

1 lb Top sirloin steak -- 1/2 inch  thick
 4 lb  Spaghetti squash
 1  sm Onion -- diced
 1  md Green bell pepper -- diced
 2 md  Tomatoes -- diced
 1 t Oregano leaves
 1 t Thyme leaves
 1/2  ts Red pepper flakes -- crushed
 1/2 ts  Garlic salt
 1 tb Olive oil
 1/4  c  Parmesan cheese -- grated

   Halve squash lengthwise, scoop out seeds and microwave
   cut side down in 1/2 inch water for 15 minutes or
   until fork tender. While squash cooks, chop onion,
   bell pepper and tomato.

   Combine oregano, thyme, red pepper and garlic salt.
   Press into both sides of steak.

   Heat oil in large skillet. Cook steak over medium heat
   for 3-5 minutes per side . Turn steak, moving to one
   side, and saute vegetables during last 5 minutes of
   cooking.

   Remove vegetables and steak from heat. Cut steak into
   1/2-inch cubes and mix steak with vegetable and pan
   juices.

   Pull a fork through squash until it resembles
   spaghetti. Season with garlic salt and pepper to taste.

   Top each squash half with part of the steak and
   vegetable mixture. Spoon pan juices evenly over squash
   halves. Sprinkle with Parmesan. Bake in 350-degree
   oven for 8 to 10 minutes.

   Serving option: Toss squash with prepared spaghetti or
   marinara sauce before baking, or serve with heated
   sauce after baking.


----------



## Raine (Aug 30, 2004)

SPAGHETTI SQUASH WITH MUSHROOMS AND SHRIMP

 1    Spaghetti squash, about 2 lb
 4 oz Fresh mushrooms
 1 lb Medium shrimp
 2 T  Margarine, divided
1 1/2 T  Flour
 3/4 c  Milk, 2% (low fat)
 1 T  Dry sherry
 1/2 c  Grated parmesian cheese
      Fresh ground black pepper
 1/4 c  Corn flake crumbs

     Boil shrimp with seasonings, let cool then peel and devein. Cut shrimp
   into small pieces, or shread. Set aside.
     Weigh squash, determine microwave time at 6 minutes per pound. Place squash, whole, on a glass pie plate. Microwave on high for 2 minutes; pierce rind in 4-6 places with an ice pick. Turning squash over, halfway through cooking, microwave on high for the time determined. Let stand while preparing the rest of the recipe.
     Place mushrooms in a 2-cup glass measure; cover with vented plastic wrap. Microwave on high 1 3/4 minutes. Remove mushrooms and add 1 tablespoon margarine to liquid. Blend in flour with a wire whisk, then add milk. Whisking midway through cooking, microwave on high for 2 minutes, or until thickened. Stir in sherry, cheese and pepper. Add cooked mushrooms and shrimp, mix well.
     Cut squash in half, remove seeds. Use a fork to scrape strands of squash from the rind. Place strand in a 1 1/2 qt casserole, pour mushroom sauce over squash; toss to combine. Place remaining 1 tablespoon margarine in a custard cup; microwave on high 30 seconds, or until melted. Blend in corn flake crumbs. Distribute over the top of squash. Microwave on high for 1 minute, or until hot.


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Rainee! Those look great and the info in that link was very helpful as well. Anyone else have any recipes they like?


----------



## Lyn 221 (Sep 6, 2004)

I've prepared the spaghetti squash both ways, in the microwave and in the oven. I think the microwave is faster and easier. These recipes sound delicious!!


----------



## ESue8215 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: spaghetti squash*

This is such a fun veggie!

It's easily baked, the hard part is cutting it lengthwise!
Use a large sharp knife and be careful!

My favorite is spaghetti squash primavera.
We just started seeing them this fall in our market, but
I'm waiting for the smaller ones from local farms for the
best sweetness and easiest to handle.

Also, your favorite spaghetti sauce over the cooked
squash is an excellent low-carb, packed with vitamins,
easy-to-make dinner.

For cooking and recipe details, see http://www.colorfulplate.com/squash.html.


----------

